# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Control of Aquatic Drones for Maritime Tasks (CORATAM), Bio-inspired Computation and Intelligent Machines Lab, Lisbon, Portugal

## Airicist

Developer - Bio-inspired Computation and Intelligent Machines Lab

----------


## Airicist

Ocean Swarm

Published on Nov 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

A Sea of Robots

Published on Feb 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Swarming robot boats demonstrate self-learning"

by David Szondy
February 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

by "Evolution of Collective Behaviors for a Real Swarm of Aquatic Surface Robots"

Miguel Duarte, Vasco Costa, Jorge Gomes, Tiago Rodrigues, Fernando Silva, Sancho Moura Oliveira, Anders Lyhne Christensen
February 2, 2016

----------

